# Another disturbing scene at cc



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

me trying to fish there is as disturbing as it gets. between snags birdnests and another trip with no musky. then my motor dying and having to use the trolling motor to get back to the dock in the dark. other than all all that it was a good night out there at least the 73 cove wasnt crowded. i only saw one other boat musky fishing last night.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Holy cow! You mean you were out in the dark alone with those evil muskie patrolling the water around you? Man, you're lucky you lived to see the morning!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I had my oar ready in case one tried to jump up and attack me. I do think that i saw the cc lake monster on a jet ski last night she was about 260 and damn ugly. Scared me to death.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

too bad you didn't catch and fry up some crappie or bass - that way you would be saving them from those evil toothy fish that live there.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

you need to add 1 bloated sea monster to your sig line!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Apparently that nice fellow (RH) from the last post has never heard of Pete Maina, he's the guy who has his name on all the muskie equipment in Bass Pro Shops and one the nicest guys you'll ever meet. I'm not a muskie fisherman (mostly cats and bass), but I respect everything that swims in our waters, and would love to try it (musky fishing) someday since I'm close to Detroit river and Lake St. Claire. People like that only have respect for one thing, themselves.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Very funny TeamPlaker and Imalt! I could just see the dorsal fins cutting the moonlite surface of the water and the music from Jaws playing in the background!
________
NEXIUM LAWSUIT SETTLEMENTS


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's why I like the Muskies being in C C and that other boat in 73 might have been me



http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/mkdmason/AdamsFish001.jpg


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow...what a hog that thing is...nice fish Mason


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mason52 said:


> Here's why I like the Muskies being in C C and that other boat in 73 might have been me
> 
> 
> 
> http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/mkdmason/AdamsFish001.jpg


*Nice Pic! Real Nice!*

Mason... I am a bit confused is that your boat? I'm assuming it's a Tracker Deep V. I have a 17 1/2 foot Targa but have been told that my boat would not make a good CC Muskie boat. I guess becasue of needing to get to the shallows. Let me know (if that is your boat) how easy it is to get around. Feel free to send a PM if you'd like.

I've never caught a Muskie, had a couple follows in Norther MI and MN but never got a real one other than a Tiger Muskie years ago. Anyways, I'll stop rambeling.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey,

How shallow are you wanting to go??? I just put the big motor up and run the trolling motor when I get shallow enough to concern me. Trust me....You'll do fine.

Rob


----------



## rking0204 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 14ft canoe that can kick any muskies ass in ceasars creek,that is of course if my 1.99 a spool walmart line can handle the pressure.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob said:


> Hey,
> 
> How shallow are you wanting to go??? I just put the big motor up and run the trolling motor when I get shallow enough to concern me. Trust me....You'll do fine.
> 
> Rob


Rob,

I'm seriously thinking of giving the toothy critters a few tries next year. If we had Northerns like the UP of MI or MN have, I would quit catfishing.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm not Mason, Mellon, but I can tell you his boat is a Tracker deep V. I think it's a 17'er. There's no problem with you taking a Targa there muskie fishing. I've fished muskies there out of aluminum deep v's up to 18', jon boats up to 19', and bass boats up to 21'. They all do fine. With your Targa, just be careful not to run up on the trees just below the waterline. Aluminum deep v's will just deflect off (so will your Targa most likely...but you may not like the visual reminders). There are only a couple coves where you even would have to worry about that...even then only when its really windy. Good luck.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

16' deep V Mellon, I can go into water around 2' and as b-16 said lots of places you can fish out of a Targa. Fish was his first Musky and was 47" and he was 8 at the time last year, he reeled it in with no help and I was his net boy and photographer.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome picture Mason52! Did you tie the anchor to him to keep him in the boat or just super glue his feet to the floor? LOL!
________
Live sex webshows


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

That is masons boat and he does catch ALOT of muskie out of it!


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Last night I was out with Imalt again. I caught my first ever saugeye (15" fish) and did manage to land 1 small LM.

But the highlight of the night was at dusk when we were trolling back to the dock Imalt hooked a very large muskie. I thought the rod holder was going to break it was pulling on the rod so hard. It then jumped out of the water. It sure did look pretty. 

But Imalt did not tie a good knot and the fish was gone sortly after it jumped. the knot failed and his first muskie went swimming away with his super shad crankbait. 

It was the first muskie I have seen in person, and it was huge. I am going to start to really try to catch one of them now. before I was content with catching bass, but after seeing that one. I am going to be out there now trying to catch one.

Sorry Imalt, maybe next time you will actual land the muskie.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the sickness that is called, Muskie fishing. If you want to shorten your learning curve, here are a few web sites that can help. Go to the FAQ, past articles, and the forumns of these sites and you will get some great info on the right tackle, presentations, and how to handle the fish (most important). I hope this helps on your quest for the one!

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com
http://www.muskyhunter.com
http://www.soma56.com/

ML


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Too bad that Big Musky broke the line and still has a Big Rapala stuck in it's mouth.If you are even thinking about Muskies,then use the proper equipment and techniques.

Roscoe


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

very cute kid !!! he's hooked!!!! i love it!!!!!!!!!! nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> If you are even thinking about Muskies,then use the proper equipment and techniques.


There may not be a better one sentence on the site. In my opinon this holds true for ANY species of fish. I don't care if it's panfish such as Bluegills/Crappies or larger sport fish. Great post Roscoe.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i had the right equipment just a knot that came loose. it was just a dumb mistake of not checking my knot after i had got snagged earlier casting. i hope that musky is able to spit the lure. i think i am going to lose the fluorcarbon and switch to braid. i like the fluorocarbon better but with the thickness of it i think there is more chance of knots coming loose.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

On knots, I have been using the "improved clinch" knots to tie 50# PowerPro braid to lures and bottom bouncer sinkers. Is there a better knot for this type line on lures? Is there a better knot for floro?
________
Prilosec Lawsuites


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Everyone I know, myself included use a palomar knot for braid and I have never had a knot fail, also would use a good leader as well.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I've always used an improved clinch...with the exception that I go through the eye of the leader 2 times and bring the tag end back through both loops before the final loop back up. Either way, with braid (and big fish) I prefer to have the load across 2 sets of line around the split ring instead of one. The palomar has 2 by design and the second loop through the split ring will give 2 to the improved clinch. Good luck.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

big_b16 said:


> I've always used an improved clinch...with the exception that I go through the eye of the leader 2 times and bring the tag end back through both loops before the final loop back up. Either way, with braid (and big fish) I prefer to have the load across 2 sets of line around the split ring instead of one. The palomar has 2 by design and the second loop through the split ring will give 2 to the improved clinch. Good luck.


Ops, guess I should have said almost everyone I know


----------

